# retrouver ipad



## tomtombiker (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
existe-t-il une appli qui permet de retrouver un ipad dans la maison du genre qui bip plus vite lorsqu'on s'en approche et plus lentement lorsqu'on s'en eloigne  .
Ca ne sert a rien de me demander d'utiliser l'appli "localiser mon iphone" car on ne me l'a pas voler il est juste dans la maison mais je ne sais pas ou 
Il est encore allumer pour l'instant vu qu'il est connecter a mon mac mais je ne sais pas pour combien de temps donc se serais sympa que vous puissiez me repondre au plus vite  
s'il n'y a pas ce n'est pas grave je continuerais a chercher 
merci d'avance


----------



## Madalvée (4 Septembre 2012)

Déménage dans une chambre d'étudiant de 9 mètres carré


----------



## GQuentin (4 Septembre 2012)

Tu ne peux pas tenter un appel facetime ?


----------

